# منحه وزاره الانتاج الحربى فى مصر



## master 2010 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وزاره الانتاج الحربى عامله منحه جميله جدا فى التخصصات الاتيه :-
1-حاسبات.
2-اتصالات.
3-كهربه .
4-تحكم.
5-دوره فى الصناعات الكيميائيه.
وطبعا اللى يفدنا هو دوره الصناعات الكيميائيه ..........
:31:موضوع المنحه عن الصناعات الكيميائيه هيتم التدريب على اجهزه موجوده فى المصانع وكيفيه صناعة المنتجات الكيميائيه مثل الاسمنت والبويات والبوليميرات ............
---مدة الدوره تلات شهور الدراسه هتكون يوميا ماعدا السبت والجمعه من الساعه 9 الى الساعه 2 
مكان تقديم الورق والدراسه فى مدينه السلام ـــــــ النهضه ــــــ وزاره الانتاج الحربى .
لا يوجد شروط للقبول ولا يوجد سكن هتاخد 150 جنيه فى الشهر اول دورة تبدأ فى واحد عشره اللى جى 1-10-2009 لما الدوره دى تخلص هتبدأ دوره جديده .
:31:الورق المطلوب :
صورتين شخصيتين ــــــ صوره من شهاده المؤهل ــــــ صوره من شهاده الميلاد ـــــــ صوره من البطاقه ــــــ موقف التجنيد ان وجد ولو مش موجود يبقى تصور البطاقه ال 6 جند 
اخر ميعاد للاتحاق بالدوره دى يوم 1-10-2009 وذى ما قلت ان شاء الله فيه دوره تانيه هتبدا بعد هذه الدوره واول ما اعرف ان شاء الله ميعاد التقديم فى الدوره الجديده امتى هبلغ اهل المنتدى الكرام ونتمنى للجميع دوام التوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## ارهينيوس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ع المشاركة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا ولكن فى استفسار
ممكن احجز فى الدوره اللى بعد دى من دلوقتى
منتظر ردك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز / جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الخبر 
ولكن الاهم هو من ينشر المحتوى العلمى لهذه الدورة لمن لايستطيع الحضور من غير قاطنى القاهرة


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور


----------



## اسلام عمار (25 يوليو 2011)

اين الحظ اسكندرية من المنح


----------

